

Will you pay for this service? - logicb

For the HappinessApps challenge, me and my friend developed a web based app (mobile friendly) for capturing the employee happiness surveys after every team meetings (daily&#x2F;weekly or monthly).<p>The app is available at www.happymeet.cc<p>We developed this as an MVP and wanted to hear from the community. Give us a try and share your feedback.<p>Do you think this is worth as a paid service ?
======
HarryPPotter
Not bad though I don't think employees would be happy to take such survey
which obviously has some privacy issue.Risking making employees less happy
after meeting is not wise at all.

~~~
logicb
Can you please elaborate on privacy issue? We are capturing the responses in a
way that the managers will not know who gave the response. Only aggregated
responses are shown to the team managers.

Of course, this will only work with a team size more than 5 people.

------
jpetersonmn
Maybe something that surveyed if the employees thought the meeting was
productive/useful. If my work started to poll my happiness I would take that
as a sign to start looking for a new place.

I also think that employees would not answer honestly either. Around my office
when the bossman asks how everyone is doing, everyone says "great" even though
10 minutes ago when he wasn't there they were all complaining about one thing
or another.

------
bartozone
There's a startup out of New Orleans called Niko, Niko that does something
very similar. It's about understanding your employees satisfaction levels.
They can also reply anonymously with helpful suggestions to management. Seems
like a great idea.

[http://www.nikoniko.co/](http://www.nikoniko.co/)

------
chrisked
Just saw a minor glitch. On your pricing page with iOS 8 and Sadie browser the
prices 0, 19, and contact us is crossed out. I assume this is a mistake.

Wish you success with the service. Keep working on it.

------
debacle
Your website sucks, but this sounds like something a talent-driven company
outside of The Valley would eat up like potato chips.

~~~
logicb
Thanks for your motivating feedback. I haven't put a lot of effort on the
website and had put up a basic site.

~~~
debacle
I hope I didn't sound derisive. Your target market is HR/PI departments in
small to medium sized companies and your website should reflect that. The kind
of developers that are in a position to implement this type of solution don't
work at the kind of companies that need it.

~~~
logicb
Honest & constructive feedback are always welcome.

You made a good point. We are trying to target the team managers who want to
take control of their team's productivity by monitoring their happiness
metric.

------
Dirty-flow
I don't think team meetings are there to make employees happy.

~~~
logicb
Our intention is to ask for the survey after your daily sprint status meetings
or the weekly status update meetings.

------
mattwritescode
Nice idea, you should certainly keep working on it.

~~~
logicb
Thanks for comment :-)

------
logicb
link: [http://www.happymeet.cc](http://www.happymeet.cc)

